
Please don’t spank your kids - Huhty
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/1/12/16844062/spanking-your-kids
======
Nokinside
"I was spanked and I turned all right" is not a good argument, it's just
defensive first reaction.

We all are very emotionally very defensive when the weird things in our
culture or era are questioned. As a someone who grew up in 80's and 90's, it
turns out that there are so many things that were normal that are now
abandoned for a good reason.

In Finland where I live, physical punishment of children was forbidden in
1984. In general things are better now and the new generations are
psychologically and socially more adjusted.

~~~
grawprog
I don't know I think there's a big difference between being hit with a paddle
or spanked for everything like described in the article vs the few times it
happened to me. It was only for the few really shitty things I did as a kid
that I knew better than to do and only after repeatedly being told it was
going to happen if I continued. Me being the little shit I was would usually
continue. It was never hard enough to hurt me and I feel actually taught me
there is a point I can take things too far and the consequences will be bad. I
was never afraid of getting spanked growing up but I knew if I ever did
anything really bad it could happen. Honestly I kind of hated being grounded
more than being spanked.

------
xkcd-sucks
Anecdotally, spanked children grow up to be kinkier adults

